# Divided By 13 In Calgary ?



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Saw a picture from a local jam and what looks like a Divided by 13 Head and Cab. Anybody here own it ? Or know who does ? 

I would like to know what the owner thinks of it.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

evenon said:


> Saw a picture from a local jam and what looks like a Divided by 13 Head and Cab. Anybody here own it ? Or know who does ?
> 
> I would like to know what the owner thinks of it.


Robert Bogdan

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/member.php?u=737

I don't know his email so try PMing him.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

evenon said:


> Saw a picture from a local jam and what looks like a Divided by 13 Head and Cab. Anybody here own it ? Or know who does ?
> 
> I would like to know what the owner thinks of it.


Ya, that's my RSA 31 and 2x12 cab you saw. In short, it's a Vox AC 30 inspired design, much like the Matchless DC-30 is but it's more like an AC 30 than a Matchless. It has a second channel, ----wait you already know this don't you? About the second channel and stuff, you've probably read the website. You just wanna know if I like it and what does it sound like.

Well it's a really nice AC 30. It gets a mild OD out of the first channel and bit more OD out of the second. I've played it mainly with a PRS 513 in single coil mode. I haven't run humbuckers through it very much I REALLY like the way it sounds with a Strat type guitar. VERY articulate amp, it compresses a little but it doesn't flub out at all on your low E and A string. The 2x12 cab I have has Celestion Blues in it. When I first played through that cab I thought it was a bit harsh but after a few hours either I got used to it or the edge rubbed off due to some break in.

In the out of phase positions with a Strat it sounds VERY Hubert Sumlin.

It's a great amp for blues, country, alt country, country rock, pop... You'd have to turn it up fairly loud for it to get to break up enough for classic rock and no way it could do metal. It could probably do jazz too but it's quite heavy so I don't think jazz guys would want something that big.

It's a loud 30 watts. It really projects and cuts through a mix. The half power switch cuts down the volume some but not a lot. 

What specifically did you want to know?


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Robert, thanks for the info. You pretty much covered it. There is much hype around the /13 stuff and I was curious to hear a real world take on them.

Did you buy yours direct or through a dealer ?

I am thinking about the LDW ( or is it LWD), the lower power version of the JJ50/100. I am looking for a second amp to run with my Hot Cat for gigs. 

The Hot Cat is pretty dominat amp, very thick. Many amps I have tried in to A/B with it have not worked out. I also want something that will work with my Bad Cat cabinet ( V30/H30). I find most of the vintage ispired Marshall stuff really doesn't work with the V30.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

39 divided by 13 equals 3.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

evenon said:


> Hi Robert, thanks for the info. You pretty much covered it. There is much hype around the /13 stuff and I was curious to hear a real world take on them.
> 
> Did you buy yours direct or through a dealer ?
> 
> ...


I bought mine direct from Fred. You wouldn't believe the packing job he did. Amazing.

I don't know anything about the LDW (the name stands for Lyle D Workman). That's the one that isn't mentioned on the website.

You know if you like, you can borrow my RSA 31 for a day or two to try it out with your setup. Or just come over and wank on it for a while. I have a fairly soundproof basement and you can deafen yourself all you want. The only downside is that my "amp room" is the deadest most horrible sounding room and the wiring is a bit wonky. There's some line noise,  But I'm no electrician and I'm not running a studio down there so it's just not worth the cost to have the whole damn place rewired. 

I'm also going to buy an RSA 23 after Christmas. The RSA 31 is a great low gain amp but sometimes I want the _rawk_. :tongue: 

As to the hype about Div 13, well, I have a bunch of vintage amps and I used to swear by them. Now I take the Div 13 and for small gigs a Matchless Lightning or Marshall RI 18 watt. The RSA 23 will be for the rooms that the little Marshall just can't fill.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the invite. I might take you up on that.

The LDW 17/39. From what I read is the lower power version of the JJN 50/100. Fred's take on a higher gain Marshall type tone. As much as fan I am of guys who played Plexi's I have come to realize I need little more pre amp gain( why my Germino is for sale). 

I also realize I prefer EL34s over 84s and it's hard to find a lower power El34 amp. The Hot Cat being one of the few higher gain, lower wattage EL34 amps. 

I have read some guys say they like the LDW over the RSA for rock. Who knows ? Worst part about not being able to play them first.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

evenon said:


> Thanks for the invite. I might take you up on that.
> 
> The LDW 17/39. From what I read is the lower power version of the JJN 50/100. Fred's take on a higher gain Marshall type tone. As much as fan I am of guys who played Plexi's I have come to realize I need little more pre amp gain( why my Germino is for sale).
> 
> ...


If I read between the lines the RSA 31 isn't at all what you're looking for. But you're still welcome to give it the once over if you like.

What model Germino are you selling?


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

The RSA might not be it, more likely the LDW or JJN. Still would like to hear your amp.

I am selling a Lead 55. Germino's take on late 60s 50 Watt Superlead. Amazing amp. Needs to be attuenated anywhere I would play, including band practice. I wound it out one night, amazing tone, the pant leg flapping stuff is for real.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

evenon said:


> The RSA might not be it, more likely the LDW or JJN. Still would like to hear your amp.
> 
> I am selling a Lead 55. Germino's take on late 60s 50 Watt Superlead. Amazing amp. Needs to be attuenated anywhere I would play, including band practice. I wound it out one night, amazing tone, the pant leg flapping stuff is for real.


Nice meeting you at the jam. Nice Les Paul by the way. I meant to chat to you before I left but you know how it is sometimes...I had a couple beer and a small puff in the alley, and all of a sudden I had to leave before I fell asleep standing by the pool table. 

Anyhow, I just made a deal on this:










It's an LDW 17/39. Found it on The Gear Page. Gimme 3 weeks for it to arrive and then you'll have to come check it out.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice to meet you as well. Kelly and I jammed with Perry after you left, two over the top rock guys playing blues... it was pretty funny. 

About my guitar....thanks. It's a '02 58 Reissue. Your 513 sounded GREAT, even through the Peavey !!! 

Definately have to come check the LDW. It's on the wish list now.


----------



## wordsonyou (Apr 27, 2006)

Calgary...the new boutique amp capital of Canada:rockon2: 

I used to live there and I thought I was the only boutique geek in town...


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

haha nope there are a LARGE number of Boutiquers in Cow-town...untill 6 months ago I was there, Evenon, Sneaky, Jeff Flowerday, BrownID, James Peters (those are all members of this little board who I know of...) in fact I think Calgary, because of the money there these days, has become one of the boutique hot beds if you look at L&M there bringing in Soldano, Dr.Z, Victoria, Star and others...I know they've tried to get Bad Cat there....there is a Matchless dealer, a Bogner dealer...the list goes on and on. I'd be hard pressed to find all of those in Toronto


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

wordsonyou said:


> Calgary...the new boutique amp capital of Canada:rockon2:
> 
> I used to live there and I thought I was the only boutique geek in town...


There is quite a few. John Heals did a real good job of connecting all of us.

I am sure I am forgetting a few but, off the top of my head....I have played, listend to, owned, or know somebody in Calgary who owns a....

Bad Cat, Bogner, Divided By 13, Fargen, Victoria, Soldano, Budda, Two Rock, Komet, Top Hat, Vintage Marshalls, Vintage Fenders, Vintage Voxes, Matchless, Peters, Roccaforte, Germino, Mayfly, Holland and even a Dumble.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

evenon said:


> even a Dumble.


Drool 

OK, spill. Who?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Drool
> 
> OK, spill. Who?


I personally don't know of any one, but John H. has a friend in town who has one. Not sure if that's who Jeff is talking about.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> OK, spill. Who?


If you buy a dumble after I've left town  :bow:


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Any Kingsley owners in our fair city? Just got one. As a lover of el84 goodness, I had been jonesing for a D30 or D32 for some time now. Mine's a combo; anyone with a head? Will post a full review after I gig with it.:food-smiley-004: 

Peter


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

droptop88 said:


> Any Kingsley owners in our fair city? Just got one. As a lover of el84 goodness, I had been jonesing for a D30 or D32 for some time now. Mine's a combo; anyone with a head? Will post a full review after I gig with it.:food-smiley-004:
> 
> Peter


Do you still have your Tophat to compare it with?


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Terry: I do indeed! Its got a fair number of gigs on it, so the speakers (V30 and greenback) are nicely broken in. Never a problem with it. Running some NOS Teslas and 3 JAN12ax7's. Particularly sweet with a tele IMO. I got that amp from Ed, so yes, thats that one. 

The Kingsley is a killer though! More headroom, sweet reverb, really versatile. Only played at bedroom levels so far though - but more bottom end than the Club, even in pentode mode. Just getting to know it, so first impressions only. Great fun! Wish the speakers came broken in though....

Peter


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

The Kingsley sounds cool. If you're ever gigging around Calgary let me know.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I personally don't know of any one, but John H. has a friend in town who has one. Not sure if that's who Jeff is talking about.


That is the one.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

evenon said:


> There is quite a few. John Heals did a real good job of connecting all of us.
> 
> I am sure I am forgetting a few but, off the top of my head....I have played, listend to, owned, or know somebody in Calgary who owns a....
> 
> Bad Cat, Bogner, Divided By 13, Fargen, Victoria, Soldano, Budda, Two Rock, Komet, Top Hat, Vintage Marshalls, Vintage Fenders, Vintage Voxes, Matchless, Peters, Roccaforte, Germino, Mayfly, Holland and even a Dumble.


Mayfly gone bye-bye. It's now in CA rawking out in a church.

So, when are we going to hear this Dumble? Maybe Heals and the owner can pick us up in an abandoned gravel pit late at night and blind-fold us and take us to a secret location where we can finally hear what all the fuss is about! Good grief...everyone wants to hear it...is the owner a dickhead or something? :rockon2:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Teleplucker said:


> Mayfly gone bye-bye. It's now in CA rawking out in a church.
> 
> So, when are we going to hear this Dumble? Maybe Heals and the owner can pick us up in an abandoned gravel pit late at night and blind-fold us and take us to a secret location where we can finally hear what all the fuss is about! Good grief...everyone wants to hear it...is the owner a dickhead or something? :rockon2:


No, the couple times we did a fest, he was out of town on business.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

evenon said:


> That is the one.


Hey the %13 arrived last night. We're doing the jam at Bookers every Thursday and I will probably bring it out next week if you wanna hear it.

The amp has a LOT of gain on tap and it's pretty damn loud. If you know Bookers, well it's NOT a room where you need (or want) a lot of volume so I dont' think that'll be the best place for you to hear it. But you gotta go with what you have.

The power there is VERY clean and the room itself has a great sound so those are the upsides.

I'm expecting a Weber Mass to arrive today so I'm gonna play around with that, my Marshall Power Brake, and the %13 master volume to see which sound the best. The MV on the amp seems to works really really well. I only had about 30 minutes last night to dick around with the amp so I'm still feeling my way around.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Teleplucker said:


> Mayfly gone bye-bye. It's now in CA rawking out in a church.
> 
> So, when are we going to hear this Dumble? Maybe Heals and the owner can pick us up in an abandoned gravel pit late at night and blind-fold us and take us to a secret location where we can finally hear what all the fuss is about! Good grief...everyone wants to hear it...is the owner a dickhead or something? :rockon2:



I'd love to hear that amp too. We should do a little fest of high gain amps with the Dumble as the centre piece. I could bring out my new %13 LDW 17/39 and Concorde and Pete could bring his Komet 60.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> Concorde and Pete could bring his Komet 60.


Anyone got a Constellation? That's the one that makes me wet my pants (although, I'm probably in the minority...as usual :tongue: ). 

(And, that's not to say that there is anything wrong with the other two...the 60 is killer and the website clips for the Concorde are amazing)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Next person to see John, ask him if the Dumble is still in town. The owner might have moved it for a nice profit by now, he bought it a while back for half the ridiculous price they get for them now.

A mini fest in someone's basement would be nice. I'll get Larry to lend me the ODS30 SLX for comparison purposes.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> Hey the %13 arrived last night. We're doing the jam at Bookers every Thursday and I will probably bring it out next week if you wanna hear it.
> 
> The amp has a LOT of gain on tap and it's pretty damn loud.


Will try to get down there on Feb 1. It's me and my one year old son this Thursday. 

LOT of gain, like Soldano LOT or JCM 800 lot.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

evenon said:


> Will try to get down there on Feb 1. It's me and my one year old son this Thursday.
> 
> LOT of gain, like Soldano LOT or JCM 800 lot.



I'm not familiar with Soldano or newer Mesas but I'm guessing it's closer to a JCM 800.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey Jeff, I'm gonna try to make it to one the jams in Feburary..Should be a blast!


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2006)

*Dumble is Gone*

The Dumble is sold and out of Calgary, I was fortunate enough to get to play it
twice, No two Dumble's are the same, This one was made for Steve Farris of MR MR, 80 Rock/POP Band.
Their wasn't much Ford/Carlton in this one to Heals/My Ears The clean wasn't
as scooped as say a BF Fender, More HIFI in a good way.
I did get to crank it through my Power Brake and through a 2 12" Marshall cab,
and it was killer, No Static in the upper end, just a nice big roar, Greg


----------

